# NORCAR club memberships and board positions



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Here's a copy/paste and a link to what has been posted on FB for all to view who don't go on there  Club memberships are due and board positions are available.

"We have another milestone on Sep 1st, annual club membership dues expire. More information can be found on our homepage about it; but by becoming, or remaining, a club member you help support the facility overhead and improvements. Which in the long run, helps keep the place open so you have a great facility to race at. There are a few spots on the Board coming available for voting purposes, by being a member you can run for the board or vote for who you want on it. You also get seating priority at our title races."

also,

"NORCAR board elections are coming soon; do you have the ability to help with weekly track maintenance, large race organization, and all the other little tasks that come with keeping the facility top-notch?
If you would like to be a part of guiding the direction of the club and want to run for a board position, send an email to [email protected]"


https://www.facebook.com/pages/NORCAR-RC-Racing-at-The-Gate/203798072974647?fref=ts

If you have any questions about the club memberships or running for a board position you can post them here, PM me, or e-mail [email protected]


----------

